# Faces Nightclub, May 2016



## urbexdevil (May 13, 2016)

After exploring another nightclub in recent months gone by, it suddenly dawned on me that this place has been standing empty for quite some time now and being close by would be well worth a mooch about.

After watching the place over a few weeks and noticing to let signs go up, quickly followed by scaffolding and boarding I knew we had to act fast before it’s too late. Local rumour appears to be that the former nightclub is being converted into apartments, though that’s no surprise there!

The bad news… it’s now very much stripped of anything even resembling it’s former days have long gone and is now simply a building site.

Snapping a few pictures of the little that was worth seeing, we were made our way back into the darkness, leaving only very dusty footprints behind. There’s plenty of history on the club to be found online but here’s a short snipping of the most “recent” news.



> In 2013 Faces underwent £100,000 refit, which included an airport-style security scanner on the door, light shows and exclusive VIP booths.
> 
> The nightclub was bought by 16-year-old Alfie Best, star of Channel 4s My Big Fat Gypsy Fortune in August, but closed again at the end of October after three months of star-studded events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 13, 2016)

For what you can manage to take still good, but the desk and chair in picture 6 don't quite match the decor of the nightclub.


----------



## Rubex (May 13, 2016)

Who's the freaky dude lol great report urbexdevil


----------



## urbexdevil (May 13, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> For what you can manage to take still good, but the desk and chair in picture 6 don't quite match the decor of the nightclub.



I did wonder that myself but still haha!



Rubex said:


> Who's the freaky dude lol great report urbexdevil



Not sure, seen pictures of him when the place was open though haha... maybe he should be appointed an urbex name lmao.


----------



## The Wombat (May 13, 2016)

I like leisure sites like old clubs,
Good work


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2016)

That must have bin a bloody difficult explore to record but you made a good fist of it, Nicely Done I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (May 13, 2016)

Great pics and to be honest thats probably how he left it, have you seen a gypsy site after they leave?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2016)

You got some great shots in spite of lack of light.


----------



## Tiny Exploration (May 16, 2016)

urbex devil, i finally made an account so can upload our antics haha, yoyrs came out pretty good, il have to get mine up from here asap lol


----------



## urbexdevil (May 16, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> You got some great shots in spite of lack of light.



Mastered the art of light painting haha!



Tiny Exploration said:


> urbex devil, i finally made an account so can upload our antics haha, yoyrs came out pretty good, il have to get mine up from here asap lol



You got like a year of pictures to edit haha, get them posted up


----------



## Tiny Exploration (May 16, 2016)

had a look yesterday and 50+ explores that i haven't even edited or deleted the shit pics haha, need to get on this, ive never uploaded a report apart from on my fb page lol


----------

